# Scotch Whisky - What do you drink?



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Was curious what types of Scotch LOTL's like to enjoy with their smokes. My favorite is The Macallan 18, though the Dalmore Cigar malt is pretty good too. 

What do you guys drink?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dalwhinnie 15. Smooth, crisp and refreshing with my stogie.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Dalwhinnie 15. Smooth, crisp and refreshing with my stogie.


I have never tried Dalwhinnie. I will have to check it out.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Macallan 12 and Johnny Walker Black as my goto. 

Macallan 25 as my special occasion drink.

You are making me thirsty !


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Glenmorangie is very nice-smoky flavor. Also, I've been partial to Ardbeg. It has a soft almost earthy taste.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I drank a pint of Cutty Sark on New Year's Eve 1979...and I haven't touched Scotch since. u


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

What kind of Scotch do I drink?
Yes

lol


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I just got a bottle of Glenmorangie with a port finish, I love that Single malt. I also have the Dalwhinnie 15 but still haven't opened it yet, I hope it's as good as CIGma says.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

miki said:


> I love that Single malt.


More evidence of common parentage.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Macallan 25 is my favorite, I have never had any of the older bottles of Macallan, but I would love to try the 50 or a vintage dated bottle. :al :al :al :al


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Macallan 12 when I'm feeling rich, Grants when I'm not, and sometimes Dalmore Cigar Malt.


----------



## Mac (Sep 19, 2005)

Interesting that there are quite a few Macallan lovers here. I toured that distillery two years ago in September. My wife got me a bottle of Macallan 18 for father's day...I'd wouldn't spend that kind of dough on myself. It's great stuff...I think the sherry oak finish blends nicely with a full-bodied cigar. I love single malts, but I must say that Johnny Walker Black is very consistent and a fine choice for most any smoke.

Every time I get a chance to visit Japan, I get a bottle of Yamazaki 12 yr single malt. It is an outstanding whisky.

-Mac


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> More evidence of common parentage.


 :r :r

Unbelievable, I tell ya.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Oban 14 

Glenmorangie 15


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Mac said:


> Interesting that there are quite a few Macallan lovers here. I toured that distillery two years ago in September. My wife got me a bottle of Macallan 18 for father's day...I'd wouldn't spend that kind of dough on myself. It's great stuff...I think the sherry oak finish blends nicely with a full-bodied cigar. I love single malts, but I must say that Johnny Walker Black is very consistent and a fine choice for most any smoke.
> 
> Every time I get a chance to visit Japan, I get a bottle of Yamazaki 12 yr single malt. It is an outstanding whisky.
> 
> -Mac


Ahhh, fond memories of my two years in Japan. Used to drink tons of Suntory whiskey. Mmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I haven't tried that many, but Glenlivet 12 is my favorite so far.


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

famous grouse (gasp! a blend!) is my usual relaxer.But i keep a bottle of Laphroaig 10 yr old around for when i want something dark and peaty.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Glenlivet for a daily drink, Macallan 12 when I'm feeling spendy, and Johnny Blue when I'm enjoying an Opus X.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Macallan (any of them, but I've been drinking a lot of cask strenght lately) and Glenmorangie Port Wood are my favorites.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

I love single malt scotch! Only drink it straight up. I like plenty of brands, but my favorite continues to be Isle of Jura. http://www.isleofjura.com/newjura/index.htm

Can be tough to find in the states!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

PaulMac said:


> What kind of Scotch do I drink?
> Yes
> 
> lol


i second that emotion

i like all sorts of blends and single malts.

mmmmmmmm scotch :al


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Talisker 18 is the stuff I usually buy, Johnnie Gold or Green is good too.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

In my earlier years, I was a big Scotch drinker.
At the time, did mostly Chivas and once in a while, threw in some Drambui for a nice rusty nail.

As I got older, gradually ended up with vodka as the drink of choice.
However, still enjoy a rare scotch drink. At this point in my life, I realize if you can, go for the best you can possibly swing. Johnny Blue does that for me.

On a side note, I am going through some personal tough times that have truly made me appreciate what I just said. If you can, when it comes to anything, don't wait until tomorrow. Tomorrow is so close yet so far. Live every day as your last.


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Usually Cardhu. James Martin is also a favorite.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> As I got older, gradually ended up with vodka as the drink of choice.


Have you tried Xellent Vodka from Switzerland? Quite amazing, has a real flavour, but it not flavoured, if you know what I mean?


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

McClellands Islay single for me, its a Bowmore 5yr, thats my everyday :w 

...kjpman


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I drank a pint of Cutty Sark on New Year's Eve 1979...and I haven't touched Scotch since. u


Sounds like my experience with tequila. I won't even smell it. As for scotch, 18 yo Glen Livet works for me.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Just like with cigars, I drink lots of different single malts. For an everyday won't break the bank dram I like Aberlour 10, Jura 10 and Dalmore Cigar Malt. With a really powerful smoke I like Caol Ila or Laphroaig 12. My two favorites so far are Macallen 25 or Dalwhinnie 20.
Three fingers neat in a Riedel single malt whiskey glass is the bomb!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Three fingers neat in a Riedel single malt whiskey glass is the bomb!


Anything in a Riedel tastes good...


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

As far as Scotch goes, Dalmore Cigar Malt or any of the Johnny Walkers are OK for me. I have a bottle of Cutty Sark sitting at home right now, and it looks so pale in its decanter sitting next to two decanters of Kentucky Bourbon. Tastes kind of pale compared to distilled corn mash, too.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

My favortite Scotch is Glenmorangie. However, I prefer Canadian whiskey such as Crown Royal or Seagrams VO Gold.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

My favorite is The Macallan 18 year which I try to ration since I can't afford another bottle. The Macallan 12 year is my normal Scotch but lately I've also been enjoying The Balvenie 12 year DoubleWood. Highly recommended.


----------

